# How quick should BCAAs be consumed after mixing?



## TampaSRT (May 3, 2011)

I know creatine should be consumed as quickly as possible once it has been mixed because it quickly converts into creatinine. My question is what about BCAAs? How long can BCAAs be premixed before they loose there potency or convert into something else?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 3, 2011)

I don't think it matters. I have a jug of Xtend from Scivation and it states on the directions that it could be mixed and drank "throughout the day".


----------



## TampaSRT (May 3, 2011)

djlance said:


> I don't think it matters. I have a jug of Xtend from Scivation and it states on the directions that it could be mixed and drank "throughout the day".


That is what I am starting to use. I usually throw some unflavored BCAAs in my shakes, but the Xtend is flavored. I have been mixing it up and sipping on it throughout my workout.


----------



## buff1 (May 3, 2011)

xtend is top notch, i drink it all day everyday


----------



## TampaSRT (May 3, 2011)

buff1 said:


> xtend is top notch, i drink it all day everyday


It tastes awesome.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 3, 2011)

Been one of my staple products for years. I tried Beverly one time, but it was way...WAY to rocky and gritty (come to think of it, it tasted pretty bad also)


----------



## jbzjacked (May 5, 2011)

Xtend works great im on dat shit all day lol kills sweet cravings too!


----------



## OutWhey (May 6, 2011)

TampaSRT said:


> I know creatine should be consumed as quickly as possible once it has been mixed because it quickly converts into creatinine. My question is what about BCAAs? How long can BCAAs be premixed before they loose there potency or convert into something else?


 TO prevent any possible reason why BCAA would decrease in potency, I like to keep a tub of Power Chews, both BCAA and Creatine. They are very convenient and take great..lol


----------



## strongab13 (May 6, 2011)

buff1 said:


> xtend is top notch, i drink it all day everyday



x 2..great stuff!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2011)

Xtend is a rort. Bulk unflavoured BCAAs are a fraction of the cost.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Xtend is a rort. Bulk unflavoured BCAAs are a fraction of the cost.



Convenience my friend. Sometimes you gotta "splurge" when day-in, day-out you eat the same bland stuff and follow the same mundane schedule 

At least for me...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2011)

djlance said:


> Convenience my friend. Sometimes you gotta "splurge" when day-in, day-out you eat the same bland stuff and follow the same mundane schedule
> 
> At least for me...


 
yeah thats a fair play. I just add a squirt of lime juice to mask the chalk flavour.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> yeah thats a fair play. I just add a squirt of lime juice to mask the chalk flavour.



Nice! I never thought of that. When I used to use bulk creatine and BCAA's, I would use those pocket sized water flavor packets or green-tea packets.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2011)

green-tea packets? What an excellent idea. Reps! 

 . .  in any case, one of my pet hates is companies peddling what should be cheap supplements with a huge markup. That's why Xtend can SMMFD


----------



## Good Grip (May 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> green-tea packets? What an excellent idea. Reps!
> 
> . . in any case, one of my pet hates is companies peddling what should be cheap supplements with a huge markup. That's why Xtend can SMMFD


 Than you would probably appreciate Primordial Performance's Ibcaas. 1000g of AjiPure instantized branch chain amino acids for under 50 bucks. Throw in crystal light, sugar free kool-aid, green tea or whatever you want. Ive been using this for over a year and I cant find a better deal


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2011)

thats a good price for sure. Whats the ratio?


----------



## Good Grip (May 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> thats a good price for sure. Whats the ratio?


 Ratio is 2:1:1


----------



## Daft205 (May 6, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> TO prevent any possible reason why BCAA would decrease in potency, I like to keep a tub of Power Chews, both BCAA and Creatine. They are very convenient and take great..lol



Yeah, chewable bcaa, creatine, and glutamine tossed in the gym bag is a nice convenient way to take your supps. For me it works out great days when i stop by the gym on my way home from work and don't get a chance a have a pwo.


----------



## strongab13 (May 7, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Than you would probably appreciate Primordial Performance's Ibcaas. 1000g of AjiPure instantized branch chain amino acids for under 50 bucks. Throw in crystal light, sugar free kool-aid, green tea or whatever you want. Ive been using this for over a year and I cant find a better deal




You can buy 90 serving Xtend for around 40 bucks.It has about a 1000 grams also with the addition of glutamine and citrulline and it tastes good as hell when you are on a strict diet and has no sugar.Also its less time consuming than having to mix several products.I dont think the price for Xtend is unresonable at all when you compare the 2.However to each there own.


----------



## LAM (May 7, 2011)

TampaSRT said:


> I know creatine should be consumed as quickly as possible once it has been mixed because it quickly converts into creatinine. My question is what about BCAAs? How long can BCAAs be premixed before they loose there potency or convert into something else?



BCAA's do not break down when placed in solution, they are already in the free-from.  when consumed on an empty stomach with water they can hit the portal bloodstream in 15min.


----------



## mich29 (May 7, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> TO prevent any possible reason why BCAA would decrease in potency, I like to keep a tub of Power Chews, both BCAA and Creatine. They are very convenient and take great..lol



I keep hearing about these.they look really good.


----------



## Chubby (May 8, 2011)

TampaSRT said:


> I know creatine should be consumed as quickly as possible once it has been mixed because it quickly converts into creatinine. My question is what about BCAAs? How long can BCAAs be premixed before they *loose there potency or convert into something else*?


 If you want to get more for your buck then it is better idea to let it desolve on your tongue.  If you drink it then atleast some or most of it will be destroyed in you stomach.  This is what I read a while ago.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 8, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> If you want to get more for your buck then it is better idea to let it desolve on your tongue. If you drink it then atleast some or most of it will be destroyed in you stomach. This is what I read a while ago.


 
riiiight . . so lets all stuff handfulls of BCAAs into our mouths and allow them to dissolve


----------



## huge_quads (May 9, 2011)

Xtend is a great BCAA. However glutamine isn't very stable in water and can break down into ammonia. If you want a BCAA product that is much more stable in water go with ModernBCAA which has sustamine (L-Alanyl-LGlutamine) and it has been shown to be much more stable in water. 

Since they have different ratios, I would make your mind up based on what your goal is; if you're cutting and want to prevent muscle breakdown, go with Xtend. If your goal is more towards muscle building, go with ModernBCAA.


----------



## mich29 (May 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> riiiight . . so lets all stuff handfulls of BCAAs into our mouths and allow them to dissolve



this is why I like the power chews.slaming down the bcaa's sometimes can be annoying as there's always a lil bit of floatie left in them.I liked the lg sciences bcaa they had out.I'm not sure if they still make it now though.


----------



## carmineb (May 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> yeah thats a fair play. I just add a squirt of lime juice to mask the chalk flavour.


 

where do you pick yours up from?


----------



## tommygunz (May 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> green-tea packets? What an excellent idea. Reps!
> 
> . .  in any case, one of my pet hates is companies peddling what should be cheap supplements with a huge markup. That's why Xtend can SMMFD



all huge supp companies can kiss my ass and WTF mix your shit and drink it then get to work, ever notice the fags sipp'n PW's during their "workout" are the same ones doin 2" squats between text messages


----------



## tommygunz (May 10, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> If you want to get more for your buck then it is better idea to let it desolve on your tongue.  If you drink it then atleast some or most of it will be destroyed in you stomach.  This is what I read a while ago.



I read the same thing about E


----------



## Daft205 (May 25, 2011)

mich29 said:


> I keep hearing about these.they look really good.



Yeah man- they're the bomb. At first I kinda looked at them as somewhat of a novelty item- but after using them for a few weeks I'm really enjoying them. I work crazy long hours sometimes- like 18hr days- and there're perfect for those days- I keep a baggie of bcaas, glutamine, and gear caps in my tool bag and just pop em periodically throughout the day- helps me to not feel like I'm just wasting away between meals, lol.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 14, 2012)

Amino acids are not broken down in solution or in the digestive tract. Do whatever you want to them. If you have large doses at one time, try to have some carbs as well, as insulin increases BCAA absorption in the gut.


----------

